

How would you improve it? - melita

www.sillytrader.com
======
PythonDeveloper
Change the name... I like the design, but the name is just... well... silly.

~~~
melita
Thanks, yes, we're already working on that and have some domains reserved. So,
the overall appearance is good? Would you join it?

Our team is preparing to launch a new trading platform offering small design
service. Its goail is to operate as a medium between the buyer and the
designer. If you are a student who wants to earn some extra money or a small
business who can't afford to hire a professional this would be the place for
you. What do you think?

